# Free to members: A Big Trim



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Since it is a quiet holiday, I decided to work on the aquaria, and did a trim on 4 tanks. The surplus is free to anyone who wants to come pick it up! I am in east Dallas on the east side of White Rock Lake. Bring your own bags, please.

Species:

_Cryptocoryne_ ? --a small one that spreads fairly rapidly by runners
_Bacopa caroliniana_
_Hygrophila corymbosa angustifolia
Eleocharis vivipara _-- small amount
_Hemianthus glomeratus _-- small amount
_Anubias barteri coffeefolia _-- 1 rhizome, you might be able to talk me out of another one
_Microsorum pteropus _-- 2 small on rocks
_Hydrocotyle tripartita _-- 3 to 4 2" mats
_Hygrophila polysperma _'Sunset'
_Heteranthera zosterifolia
Taxiphyllum alternans_ -- Kim's Taiwan moss that is more compact than Java moss

And propbably one or two others I don't remember. All are grown in Walstad tanks, medium light, no CO2, no ferts. Almost no algae, but snails of 2 or 3 species.

These will be in a bucket, and will stay in good shape for 4 or 5 days.

Send me a PM!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

very nice offering Michael....Merry Christmas


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

All gone.


----------

